# اريد تحويل RF to AV



## tarek99992002 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

عندى تليفزيون قديم لايوجد به Av واريد تحويله الى Av


----------



## مجنون ليبيا (25 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لدي هذه المعلومة حول التحويل موجودة في الملفات المرفقه ولمزيد من التأكد زور الموقع

www.arabelect.net


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (26 أكتوبر 2008)

أخى
يجب الا تنسى أن بعض الأجهزة القديمة لا يوجد بها محول و تتم التغذية مباشرة من توحيد 220 وبهذا يكون الشاسية كله "حى" اى عليه 220 فولت 
عند توصيلك اى جهاز آخر من خلال كابل A/v ستتكهرب كل الأجهزة المتصلة به لذا يجب أن تتأكد من وجود وحدة تغذية تعتمد على محول و إن لم يكن تستطيع شراء محول عزل 220/220 وهو يستخدم فى بعض ورش الصيانة لحماية العاملين من هذه الظاهرة
الأجهزة الحديثة نوعا (التسعينات) كلها تحتوى محولات فى وحدات التغذية.


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (16 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------

